# Looking to mount snow thrower where spare tire carrier is



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

Saw a truck driving around with a bracket that was fabbed hauling a Toro snowthrower on the back of the Salter.
Has anyone done this using it in place of the spare tire carrier? 
If so I'd love to see pics. 
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I take out my back seat, loosen the wing nuts and fold the handle in half and put the toro in the back of the jeep. Works well. I have the plastic tray from quadratec back there for the wet snow. Then nothing hanging off that back.


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

That's what we do now... I'd prefer to keep it outside


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

hitch mounted basket?


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

A basket that folds up when not in use would be a great idea.


----------



## bostiguy (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought one on Ebay for about $150 shipped. Works great for transporting my snowblower around. It does fold up, but it's real tight against the spare tire.


----------

